# Your opinion on different thermal imaging cameras



## raw114 (Jul 3, 2011)

We're looking to invest in a Flir camera to determine location of plumbing leaks, i.e. either supply/waste lines or roof leaks. 

We have a budget for the Flir i3, i5 or i7. Is the i3 sufficient for the aforementioned or is it better to get the i5 or i7? (We're leaning towards the i3.)

Also, should I trash it all together and wait till there is a budget for something like the B60 or B250? I can't see that happening in the near future but if the "i" series won't help me diagnose the issues then it's a waste of money....

All the best.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

They're gonna want an intro...................


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

raw114 said:


> We're looking to invest in a Flir camera to determine location of plumbing leaks, i.e. either supply/waste lines or roof leaks.
> 
> We have a budget for the Flir i3, i5 or i7. Is the i3 sufficient for the aforementioned or is it better to get the i5 or i7? (We're leaning towards the i3.)
> 
> ...


 




This site is for plumbing professionals only. If that is you, post us an intro. If you are not a plumbing professional, then you cannot post here.


----------

